# Tiller handle for a 1958 RDS-20 35 hp



## Shaugh (May 3, 2018)

I'm thinking about adding a tiller handle to my 1958 RDS-20 35 hp. So I can use it on other boats.




The problem is that the official parts diagrams for that motor don't even show one. So I'm wondering if it's even possible ? Does anyone know what's involved and what would be an equivalent year part to search for ?


----------



## jasper60103 (May 3, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> I'm thinking about adding a tiller handle to my 1958 RDS-20 35 hp. ...



I suppose you already checked with the AOMC forum?

In any case, very nice looking motor.
Good job!


----------



## Bateman (May 3, 2018)

Man that is a SWEET looking setup you have there.


----------



## Shaugh (May 3, 2018)

It is possible... I saw it on Pappy's motor.... but I think I might need to change out that whole handle assembly....?

Wondering if this is the right one ?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Johnson-Tiller-Control-Handle-302700-25hp-40hp-Outboard-Motor/273150490069?epid=9013736088&hash=item3f9909b5d5:g:fS8AAOSwdRpaoB6s&vxp=mtr


----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2018)

Don't know if you are interested but we are having an antique outboard meet in Quincy Florida the weekend of the 18th. Quincy is up in the Panhandle so not that far from you. There is also one up in your neck of the woods that weekend I understand. 
The handle you are looking at should work. There were a few differences but for the most part any of the later 50's ones will work.


----------



## Bateman (May 4, 2018)

Hmm.. Makes me want to delay my trip to Quincy. Ha. Heading down next week to pick up a Mercury and eat some good seafood.


----------



## Shaugh (May 4, 2018)

I wish I had that kind of time.... 7 hour drive for me.... I was thinking about going to the one in Mt. Juliet.... 

https://www.fishingtn.com/showthread.php?p=82502#post82502

(Bateman, that's a really nice fishing board for our area... you should check it out).

My problem as usual is an endless list of grass to be cut... decks to be rebuilt... driveways to be rocked......and 3 boats and motors in various stages of disassembly...


----------



## Shaugh (May 4, 2018)

I found this engine on craigslist for a couple hundred $.... It appears to be a 62 40 hp.




I'm pretty sure the handle will work... I'm also wondering if the lower unit extension would also be transferable. The new boat is 21". When I look and compare them on Marineengine.com some part numbers are not identical but the images and castings appear to be near identical.

shift rod and water tubes are the same part number. Shaft is not the same.....

Would you take the chance ?



1958
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1958&hp=35&model=RDS-20&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Gear+Case+Group

1962
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1962&hp=40&model=RDL-24&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Gearcase+Group


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2018)

The 62 driveshaft will be a physically larger shaft. Bigger splines in the crank as well. Issues with crank breakage in 60 and 61 in the 40hp led to that change


----------



## Shaugh (May 15, 2018)

This is more complicated than I thought it was going to be. I finally got in all my parts, but now I have 2 different gears.

The handle looks like this:




the new shaft on the motor side looks like this:




I've never seen the pointy tooth gear before, and I can't find where it was used or when... I can see that the gears are just held on with a pin... So I'm wondering If I decide to switch one of the shafts, which one I should use ? Is the pointy tooth gear inferior to the rounded teeth ? I know I need to buy another gear... but which one is the question.... And can I be reasonably certain that they're all the same size ?

Thinking about buying this and just switching the ends ?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OMC-JOHNSON-EVINRUDE-NEW-GEAR-SHAFT-PN-376415/192115184826?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D50962%26meid%3Da5a826f4d8034a41ad4d24d83f1242c7%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D273150490069%26itm%3D192115184826&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A5439c0b5-5857-11e8-9501-74dbd180e9af%7Cparentrq%3A647c89401630aa11ec52fa31fffdcd28%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2018)

"Old" and "New". 
The older style had the pointed gears and were not as robust as the newer style. 
Pick one and match it either way.


----------



## Shaugh (May 15, 2018)

Thanks...so the pointed one is older... that's what was throwing me.. I thought that tiller arm I got was a later part.... I guess I'm going with the pointed one.... going the other way will cost more....


----------

